# Second Western Rehandle



## James (Apr 10, 2020)

With recent events, I've found myself with a lot of free time and decided to finally go for this rehandle. The knife is an Ohishi Sakon SKD 210 mm gyuto; used some mosaic pins from ebay and the curly hawaiian koa. Scuffed up the bolster and blew out the corner of the heel during grinding. Will need to tape the blade and bolster a bit better for my next attempt. Stay healthy!


----------



## kidsos (Apr 17, 2020)

Absolutely loving the curly Koa! Really noce job!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 20, 2020)

This looks Really nice. I'm still working up the courage to try this, but it is on my list to do.


----------



## James (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks! Nick Wheeler's youtube videos and theburlsource's posts across various forums gave me a lot of pointers about finishing the koa.

@marc4pt0 Worst comes to worst, you're down a few bucks in belts, a set of scales and a few hours of effort. I'm a big fan of learning from failure. I ended up burning the wood a little while rough shaping and figured out that I needed sharper belts and a lighter touch. Thankfully, the burnt portions were removed by the time I got to finishing the handle. Please post pics when you get to doing it!


----------



## valdim (Apr 25, 2020)

James, you have done a great job! The color of this burl is so warm. Absolutely lovely.
I am planning to re-handle a TF Maboroshi...Just like *mark4pt0, *I am working up the courage to do it by myself, the only issue that stops me is that I have no instrument for wood work. No files, no vise, just a drill, wrenges, hammer, screwdrivers...  . The vise is a must, I think, and I first have to find a solution where to put it (if I buyone)...


----------



## rogue108 (May 10, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> This looks Really nice. I'm still working up the courage to try this, but it is on my list to do.


If you can do a wa handle this is cake


----------



## valdim (May 10, 2020)

James said:


> Thanks! Nick Wheeler's youtube videos and theburlsource's posts across various forums gave me a lot of pointers about finishing the koa.
> 
> @marc4pt0 Worst comes to worst, you're down a few bucks in belts, a set of scales and a few hours of effort. I'm a big fan of learning from failure. I ended up burning the wood a little while rough shaping and figured out that I needed sharper belts and a lighter touch. Thankfully, the burnt portions were removed by the time I got to finishing the handle. Please post pics when you get to doing it!


Aren't you afraid that the natural material may expand over time due to moisture? Or crack for some reason?


----------



## James (May 10, 2020)

It may. Even pakkawood expands and moves. I sealed the grain as best I could by wet sanding with tru-oil all the way up to 1500 grit and allowing the oil/wood dust mixture to dry for an hour in between each grit.

If it cracks in the future, I'll address it then. I haven't noticed any changes in the wood after a month of use so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## James (May 10, 2020)

rogue108 said:


> If you can do a wa handle this is cake



In my limited experience, one isn't strictly easier than the other. Wa handles require more planning, but are easier to execute (straight lines, grinding is done without the blade attached).


----------

